# Do people keep Field Mice?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've seen people keeping harvest mice, and i love the field mice who have taken over my shed and was wondering if people keep them as well.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I know of a few people that have,. but not sure how it worked out for them


----------

